# And Yet Another Newest Incoming 7A38



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Do any of you, like me, ever regret *not* making a particular purchase on eBay ? :dontgetit:

Back in January 2009, I'd really only just started out collecting Seiko 7A38's. :angel_not:

I was being quite selective at the time - just bidding on eBay on certain models that took my fancy. :wub:

Others, I passed on - simply because at the time, I hadn't yet made the decision to try and collect them all. 

But, as I was trying to build up a 'knowledge database' I still right-clicked and saved *every photo* of a 7A38 I saw. :umnik2:

In the last week of January 2009, this mint-ish looking 7A38-7100 came up on eBay:










I've posted the photo once before, here, on page 3 of the 'Cheap eBay 7A38 Vulcan' thread, where it went off topic:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42608&view=findpost&p=462484



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There is also a black chrome-plated (with gold-plated bezel and buttons) version - to all intents and purposes, the same watch,
> 
> one of which cropped up on eBay in January this year (*being January 2009*), but that is designated a 7A38-7100 (SAA038J).


At the time, apart from the fact that I was skint, having just bought myself a new laptop soon after Christmas....

I convinced myself I didn't like it, because it was 'too small diameter' - having no Tachymeter dial ring spacer. :disgust:

So it wasn't just a matter of my losing an eBay auction, IIRC, I didn't even bother placing a bid on it ! :blush:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... I still right-clicked and saved *every photo* of a 7A38 I saw. :umnik2:
> 
> In the last week of January 2009, this mint-ish looking 7A38-7100 came up on eBay ....


These are the other 4 photos from that (previous) eBay auction listing in January 2009:





































As you can see, the quality is 'a tad variable', and the watch wasn't completely 100% perfect. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw this finish this week on the bay Paul and didn't bid on it as I looked at your collection and noticed this version missing! Can I assume from your post that it sold(or another one) for a lesser price in January...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and the watch wasn't completely 100% perfect. :thumbsdown:


But it was 100 times better than any other 7A38-7100 that I saw afterwards:














































If only I'd known then, how vulnerable (to wear) Seiko's black chrome plating was, I'd have bought it ! :blush2:

Edit: Hey, Paul .... give me a chance to finish, before you jump in.







LOL ... scratch that, too late ! :rofl:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry Paul but thought you had left the post hanging!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I saw this finish this week on the bay Paul ....


As Paul kindly pointed out ....









Another 'mint-ish' looking 7A38-7100 came up on eBay in the UK at the end of April:



> *Seiko 7A38 Quartz Chrongraph - Highly Collectable*


The seller's listing photos were again a little fuzzy:



















.... but he described it as:



> This watch is fully functional and in remarkably good condition.


So I put the first initial low bid in - not intending to miss another such opportunity.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Sorry Paul but thought you had left the post hanging!


Well, I'm going for a cigarette :smoke: and coffee break now, so sod you, you'll have to wait. :tongue2:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Paul but thought you had left the post hanging!
> ...


The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Another 'mint-ish' looking 7A38-7100 came up on eBay in the UK at the end of April ....
> 
> The seller's listing photos were again a little fuzzy ....


So I messaged the seller, and asked if he could email me some better high resolution photos ....

Which he kindly did, but although they were originally 3000x4000 pixels (now reduced for photobucket):




























.... it didn't really give me any other clue, except the seller wrote in his message:



> Here are some more pictures. The first 5 were taken this morning. *The last 2 are the pictures from ebay when I bought them*.


Problem was that there appeared to be a zipped folder within another zipped folder ....

.... containing 'the last two', which my browser, Winzip and PKZip resolutely refused to download ! :angry:

And of course, I *now* know what one of those last two photos was. 

Surprise, surprise (not) .....










Because in a subsequent email, the seller wrote:



> I was the person who bought this watch in 2009. It's the same one you just bought; so you already have the pictures.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Do any of you, like me, ever regret *not* making a particular purchase on eBay ? :dontgetit:
> 
> So it wasn't just a matter of my losing an eBay auction, IIRC, I didn't even bother placing a bid on it ! :blush:


So it finally 'came home' to join my little 7A38 collection.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So I put the first initial low bid in - not intending to miss another such opportunity.


And although I won the auction (with a double snipe, in the last 10 seconds, with plenty of margin







) ....

.... I *very nearly* walked away a second time - this time in disgust, without placing another bid !! :sadwalk:

I presume you at least, Paul, must have noticed what *appeared* to be a blatant case of shill bidding:

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=330427738349

.... *26* bids (out of a total of 32 placed - 3 by myself), by a *ZERO* feedback bidder !!! :angry:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lovely looking watch Paul! Glad you "got yer man" in the end







It's gonna look great in the collection, did watch it and thought about bidding but knew it had to go to it's *"RIGHTFUL" *owner


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > So I put the first initial low bid in - not intending to miss another such opportunity.
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

He's done it again. :dummyspit: 'Turned the page' on me, before I've had a chance to finish ! 

Anyway, congratulations, Paul. :thumbsup: Now you can PM me your eMail address.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > So I put the first initial low bid in - not intending to miss another such opportunity.
> ...


I did notice this, fortunately rare but still happens too often for my liking !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I did notice this, fortunately rare but still happens too often for my liking !!


The same Zero feedback w*nk*r (whose partially hidden eBay user ID shows as w***l) ....

.... also placed *16* bids on a 7A38-7029 (on an incorrect bracelet) earlier that same week.

See: http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=370371466327 and http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidderProfile&mode=1&item=370371466327&aid=w***l&eu=uMkwX8up7MLigwEtghl6H8yBbb8brpug&view=NONE&ssPageName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink

So I'm not sure yet what action (if any) I'm going to take. But I'm working on it. B)


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > I did notice this, fortunately rare but still happens too often for my liking !!
> ...


Difficult one as nothing can be proved but certainly STINKS bad









Just pm'd you!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Just pm'd you!





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If you want to give me your email address, I have 5 or 6 sheets of Excel data on 7A38 part numbers and 'alternatives'.


Just emailed you.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Can I assume from your post that it sold (or another one) for a lesser price in January (*2009*) ...


Forgot to reply to this part of your previous question, Paul.









Back then, I wasn't keeping any records of the prices that 7A38's sold for on eBay.

Seeing as the seller has since informed me that it was indeed *the very same* watch ....

I guess I could ask him what he paid for it. 

Part of me tells me I'd rather not know. <_<


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Paul,

I saw this one too but I've got two black beauties incoming 7a28-7009 (Alien) NOS from Austria and 728-6000 (Bishop) ok condition from Japan.

I'm just not sure how many I want or need for that matter.We'll see when I get them later this week or next.

I should have bought the black 7A38 from the bloke in the UK in April for $150 quid when it was offered up at that price...

You did great though on the purchase and need pics once it arrives !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> I should have bought the black 7A38 from the bloke in the UK in April for ($)*150 quid* when it was offered up at that price...
> 
> You did great though on the purchase ....


Funny you should mention that price, Skip.









I was probably one of the first people to spot the listing - and certainly the first to place a bid.

However, I will admit that I messaged the seller, asking him if he'd consider an offer to end it early. :naughty:

I didn't mention any figure, but I was actually planning to offer him *Â£150*, which I thought was reasonable.

He responded with:



> Iâ€™ve got 11 people watching this one so I think it only fair to let the auction run its course.


Now, I know, from personal experience, that 11 people watching a properly described Seiko 7A38 listing is *nothing* ....

My own previous 7A38 listings on eBay have all had 100+ watchers - but that doesn't neccessarily translate into bidders. 

I suspect a good many people (as I very nearly was) were put off by the activities of that *Zero*-feedback bidder 'w***l'. :thumbsdown:

So as it turned out, once you've deducted eBay's 10% commission from the final selling price (and their listing fees) ....

The seller actually ended up getting less for the watch than he would have, had he entertained my offer. 

But I reckon I did O.K..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> .... and need pics once it arrives !!


It actually arrived yesterday. 

I was hoping for some better natural daylight today, before I took any photos. Fat chance. 

It came nicely packed in a little black (non-Seiko) presentation box.

Here's how it looked once I'd unwrapped the tissue paper from around it.

Apologies for the cr*ppy photos :blush: - best I could do with my flourescent work lamp:



















As you can see, from the second photo, there is a small scratch on the crystal near 11 o'clock ....

(which was visible in at least one of the original eBay seller's photos in January 2009)

.... and there is some light scratching (but not through to the base metal) on the bezel's gold plating.

I'll sort this at the same time as I fit a replacement crystal.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

And they say that 'Smoking :smoke: stunts your growth'. Not neccessarily true. :thumbsdown:

Although it's another 'Quick and Dirty' photo (the watch does need a clean) ....

I couldn't resist rattling off this shot (without waiting for some decent light):










.... as a comparison to the similar shot I took of my 7A38-7180, I took last year:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I convinced myself I didn't like it, because it was 'too small diameter' - having no Tachymeter dial ring spacer. :disgust:


I fact, it turns out that there isn't very much difference in their overall sizes, after all. 

The 7A38-7180 is 38mm diameter (excluding crown and pushers) and the 'little' 7A38-7100 is only 37mm Ã˜. 

A bit more useless 'anorak' information for fellow 7A38 enthusiasts. :smartass:

Both these 7A38's have *very* similar-looking dial faces, marked 710L ....

But according to Seiko's database, they're supposed to be different (part numbers). :dontgetit:

The 7A38-7100 uses dial face 710LXB*14* ; the 7A38-7180 uses 710LXB*24*

Me ? :huh: I can't see any difference personally. :umnik2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

For some reason, your watch reminds me of this old Formula One Lotus.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> For some reason, your watch reminds me of this old Formula One Lotus.


Might be something to do with the black and gold colour scheme. 

I really liked that JPS Lotus livery. :wub: Far nicer than the original (red and white) Gold Leaf Team Lotus 'fag packet'. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I convinced myself I didn't like it, because it was 'too small diameter' - having no Tachymeter dial ring spacer.
> ...


Maybe the dials are slightly different in diameter, seeing as one has a tachy ring and is a slightly bigger watch! Just a thought! Great looking watch and looks in excellent condition. Have to keep my feelers out for one myself


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Maybe the dials are slightly different in diameter, seeing as one has a tachy ring and is a slightly bigger watch!


In my experience, Paul - *all* 7A38 dials are the same diameter (a shade over 31mm - probably the paint thickness) ....

.... and all interchangeable - between any 7A38 watch-case (hence the number of 'Frankens' we see on eBay).

Even the similarly sized 37mm Ã˜ titanium 7A38-7120 and 7A38-7130 (which also have a spacer - no 'Tachymeter').

But I'll be sure to examine it closely - and measure the dial diameter when I strip it down to replace the crystal.


----------



## gchampi2 (Apr 28, 2010)

While I'm happy that you've 'filled the gap' in your collection with that 7100, I have to admit I prefer the 7180. The gold bezel and pushers push a tasty watch too far towards tacky for my tastes.

Definitely going to have to get one of these 7A38's though. Not sure which one though. How many variants are there? 50? 60? More?

Cheers... G


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Ever thought of penning a coffee table book? You could use all your own collection as reference, and I'm sure the Seiko factory would help (I'm sure you've got them on speed dial anyway)...

Got to be some sort of creative outlet for your (what's a healthier word for obsession?)  

Again a good posting.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gchampi2 said:


> While I'm happy that you've 'filled the gap' in your collection with that 7100, I have to admit I prefer the 7180.


I'm glad I've finally got one, especially as I 'passed on it' (the very same watch) 16 months ago. 

Not sure which I prefer of the two, myself - probably about the same. I have other more favourite 7A38's. :wub:



gchampi2 said:


> The gold bezel and pushers push a tasty watch too far towards tacky for my tastes.


Funny you should say that. :dontgetit:

I was actually wondering what the 7A38-7180 might look like fitted with a gold plated bezel, pushers and crown. :naughty:

But don't worry - I'm not about to try it on my own 7A38-7180. It's in far too pristine condition to mess about with.











gchampi2 said:


> Definitely going to have to get one of these 7A38's though. Not sure which one though.
> 
> How many variants are there? 50? 60? More?


There were 20 or so basic watch case styles used across the 7A38 range. But if you were to consider every variation ....

.... of dial face colour / design; lume / non lume, case and bracelet or strap combination / surface finish or coating ....

.... that Seiko produced between 1983 and 1989, you're looking at *over 80* different (documented) versions of 7A38.

If you take these two, alone:

The same 'small' watch case and bracelet of the 7A38-7100 were used in two models of 7A38-7090.

That lozenge shaped watch case of the 7A38-7180 was used with a combination of 3 different bracelets ....

.... in 3x 7A38-7190 models; 3x 7A38-7270's; 3x 7A38-727A's, the 7A38-727B and the 7A38-7290/-7295.

I wrote a summarised table of the various 7A38 models in this older thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42608&view=findpost&p=471578


----------



## gchampi2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoah... So there's 20 basic models, with a further 60+ variants on those basic models... That's a lot of watches. While I may have to get an example of the 7A38, I somehow doubt I'll be going for the set...

So, how close are you to completing your set, Seiko7A38Fan?

Cheers... G

(off to read the whole vulcan thread)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gchampi2 said:


> Whoah... So there's 20 basic models, with a further 60+ variants on those basic models... That's a lot of watches.
> 
> While I may have to get an example of the 7A38, I somehow doubt I'll be going for the set...
> 
> So, how close are you to completing your set, Seiko7A38Fan?


Well, I guess I'm about 2/3 of the way there. 

This was the 'state of play' in December last year: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49344

I've managed to fill 'a few' gaps since then







....

But for a couple of months, I 'went off at a tangent' ....

.... collecting 'other' 7A38's (based on Seiko's movement):

Yema's; Kamatz's and the odd Orient 'J39' and Cartier Ferrari Formula.

Then I bought a few better examples of 7A38's I already had in my collection, so it had kinda 'stalled'.

But hopefully I'm back on track again now, with the purchase of the 'little' 7A38-7100.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, Phil. I missed replying to your post. :blush:



Phillionaire said:


> Ever thought of penning a coffee table book? You could use all your own collection as reference,


Not really. I think it would probably be of limited interest. 

To cover the subject properly (IMHO) ....

Such a tome would need to include *all* Seiko's 7Axx model range: *7A28*; 7A34; 7A36; *7A38*; *7A48* and 7A54 ....

.... besides all the other watch manufacturers who used their movements (see my previous post for most of them).

I don't really know enough about the 7A28's and 7A48's, and don't have the time nor inclination to research them. :beee:



Phillionaire said:


> .... and I'm sure the Seiko factory would help (I'm sure you've got them on speed dial anyway)...


I doubt they'd be prepared to answer the kind of research questions that I'd probably need to ask, such as:

Simple requests for things like numbers manufactured by case model; original illustrations for all variations; and slightly more

probing questions about their relationships with Yema and Cartier, and about their Korean and Brazilian ZFM operations, etc.



Phillionaire said:


> Got to be some sort of creative outlet for your (what's a healthier word for obsession?)


Obsessive, Moi ?? :hypocrite: Nah - just slightly over-enthusiastic. :angel_not:



Phillionaire said:


> Again a good posting.. :thumbsup:


Thanks. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gchampi2 said:


> .... I have to admit I prefer the 7180. The gold bezel and pushers push a tasty watch too far towards tacky for my tastes.
> 
> Definitely going to have to get one of these 7A38's though. Not sure which one though.


If you prefer black and gold 7A38's (and -7180's in particular) with 'less gold' .... check out eBay item # 230474188889.

Although the seller describes it as: 'Superb rare Seiko 7A38-7180 chronograph with *original Seiko band*' ....

I'm not 100% sure that it's the original band to this watch. 

It's slightly different. :dontgetit:



















The band has much shorter gold-plated embellishments - and 4 per side, not 3 each side (as per the usual B1412D band).


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> gchampi2 said:
> 
> 
> > Although the seller describes it as: 'Superb rare Seiko 7A38-7180 chronograph with *original Seiko band*' ....
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, this was an interesting little exercise in online 'detective work'. B) Had me scratching my head for a while. :umnik2:

The band fitted to that 7A38-7180 (with the narrower gold-plated inserts) is a Seiko p/n *B1127* (presumably D suffix).

It's normally found on a relatively obscure Seiko Sports 100 watch - the black and gold version of the 6923-7060.

I've struggled to find a decent photo online of one. But if you check out this thread from the old SCWF:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1262126208 .... (aptly titled: *End of the year Seiko garage sale*)



> #11 - Seiko quartz 6923-7060 Sports 100. Runs okay. Case is black finish, worn in areas.


Look closely at item #11 in the seller's photo. Notice any similarity ? :victory:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Although the seller describes it as: 'Superb rare Seiko 7A38-7180 chronograph with *original Seiko band*' ....





Paul66 said:


> I have to agree, my (7A38)7180 has the wider gold inserts in the band and only 3 of them!
> 
> This one may be a different original though, sold in a different market perhaps?


If you check out Seiko Oceania's parts list / bill of materials for the 7A38-7180 ....

It calls up only one bracelet part number - B1412D. No alternative part given.

But then these records are 25 year old plus data. So who knows ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If you prefer black and gold 7A38's (and -7180's in particular) with 'less gold' .... check out eBay item # 230474188889.
> 
> Although the seller describes it as: 'Superb rare Seiko 7A38-7180 chronograph with *original Seiko band*' ....
> 
> ...


Well. :lookaround: Non-original (incorrect) band or not  that 7A38-7180 just made $292.00US (equivalent Â£202.24) ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230474188889


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Well. :lookaround: Non-original (incorrect) band or not  that 7A38-7180 just made $292.00US (equivalent Â£202.24) !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230474188889


Prices for these relatively common black chrome-plated 7A38-7180's certainly seem to be on the up and up.

However, their selling prices seem much dependant on the condition of the vulnerable black chrome plating. :lookaround:

Highest previous price I can remember seeing paid for one on eBay recently, was last month, when this nice example:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230458988566

*Vintage Seiko 7a38-7180 Quartz Chronograph Black PVD*



















.... went for a very reassuring Â£175.50.

Another eBay auction (in Greece) for 7A38-7180 on the correct original B1412D bracelet ended earlier this week:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290434493642

*VINTAGE SEIKO 7A38-7180 A6.QUARTZ/ANALOG/CRON/DAY/DATE.*



















Although the sellers description included:



> SEIKO 7A38-7180 A6.
> 
> (GIORGETO GIUGIARO DESIGN MODEL).
> 
> ...


Not only wasn't this a Giugiaro design model, but it also had a fair bit of rubbing wear on the watch case. :thumbsdown:










Still went for Â£201.00 though, after 14 bids, stalling after an early run of strong bidding. :shocking:

All of which makes my own virtually mint unworn example, which I bought last year for Â£125, seem very cheap.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Crazy prices! Makes my good but not mint 7180 look cheap at Â£44


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> All of which makes my own virtually mint unworn example, which I bought last year for Â£125, seem very cheap.


Forgot to upload that seller's photo of my own mint 7A38-7180 (purchased last May).









Well actually, I'd tried to, but had exceeded the maximum number of images per post. :blush:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Crazy prices! Makes my good but not mint 7180 look cheap at Â£44.


Indeed, another bargain basement 7A38 you managed to scoop up, Paul. :thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140389395104

Certainly looks a lot better than it did in the eBay seller's listing photo:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy prices! Makes my good but not mint 7180 look cheap at Â£44.
> ...


Good spot Paul! I did look in my ebay for the original photo but the listing had expired so it was gone! Original photo now saved as keepsake, thanks


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > All of which makes my own virtually mint unworn example, which I bought last year for Â£125, seem very cheap.
> ...


If I can find one in this condition I'll have to think twice about my bid limit! Its worth paying the money for a mint example but some of the figures these nice but not mint 7A38s go for makes me wonder whats going on


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> If I can find one in this condition I'll have to think twice about my bid limit!
> 
> It's worth paying the money for a mint example but ....


*But* somewhere between a 'bargain' and complete insanity, one has to draw the line. 

I'm sure I've mentioned this mint-ish 7A38-7180 on a Japanese watch site before: http://www.antiwatchman.com/watch.php?NUM=J-3678




























Original crazy asking price of Â¥89,000 Yen has now been reduced to *Â¥63,000* (*Â£480+*), but it's still taking the .... :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Do any of you, like me, ever regret *not* making a particular purchase on eBay ? :dontgetit:
> 
> In the last week of January 2009, this mint-ish looking 7A38-7100 came up on eBay:


Getting back to the original subject of this thread, the black chromed 7A38-7100 ....

The 7Axx collectors amongst you can't have failed to have noticed this eBay auction which ended earlier this morning ....

(the 10-day listing did receive 483 views) See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130539813464&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:1123



> *Vintage SEIKO 7A38-7100 Black Chronograph Watch! MINT!*














> *This auction is for a vintage SEIKO QUARTZ 7A38-7100 Day-Date Chronograph Watch in very Excellent to Mint condition cosmetic and working perfect. Looks like NEW! Case and Band are black PVC coated metal and gold tone accent. Dial and hands are original and never been touch before. All functions are working properly. Chronograph hands can reset to zero/12O'Clock position exactly! Crystal is very clean. There is no black color PVC worn off place on this watch! Very close to brand new condition. This is a SEIKO's First Generation Chronograph Quartz watch. Keep the right time. 100% Made in Japan. Up to 8" inches wrist will be OK! Very good for vintage seiko collectors or for your daily use! Very good example of SEIKO's First Generation Quartz Chronograph watch! Don't miss it. Thank you!!*


Sold after 24 bids for a very reassuring *$303.76* US .... and No, it wasn't me that won the auction, this time. :no:

Although in slightly better condition than my own example, I simply couldn't justify buying another at that price. :schmoll:


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just found that very auction a moment ago and thought 'I wonder who bought it?'

Figured i'd check over here and hey presto, we still don't know!

Was that not a reasonable price for that one, Paul? Looked very nice.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> Just found that very auction a moment ago and thought 'I wonder who bought it?'


You *just* found it ? :huh: That was a 10-day listing that ended about 4:10 in the morning our time. Bit late then. :rofl2:



jair1970 said:


> Was that not a reasonable price for that one, Paul? Looked very nice.


Not un-reasonable at all, James - given the comparative rarity of the 7A38-7100, and the condition of that example.

That one sold for $303.76 US (approx. Â£189.25), but shipping cost to the UK would have added another $29.50 ....

Plus, with that kind of value, you'd be pretty much assured of getting caught for 20% VAT and Customs clearance.

Checking my records, I paid Â£162.50 for mine, which isn't in quite such a good condition. All things are relative. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> That one sold for $303.76 US (approx. Â£189.25), but shipping cost to the UK would have added another $29.50 ....
> 
> Plus, with that kind of value, you'd be pretty much assured of getting caught for 20% VAT and Customs clearance.
> 
> Checking my records, I paid *Â£162.50* for mine, which isn't in quite such a good condition. All things are relative. :wink2:


I've just done a quick calculation of a worst case scenario, using a conversion rate of Â£1 = $1.60

Purchase price Â£189.25

Priority shipping Â£18.43

20% VAT on above Â£41.53

Clearance charge Â£13.50

Total cost to UK *Â£262.71*

Glad I didn't bother setting Auction Sniper. At that price, I'm quite happy with the one I've got.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

However, I will admit to splashing out on another little black chrome and gold beauty recently. :naughty:

An equally rare 7A38-6010, with minimal coating wear, again from eBay in the US:



















.... and one that Skip ('Watchking1') kindly assisted me with the eBay transaction. :good:

Must get around to taking some of my own photos of that one soon.


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just found that very auction a moment ago

In my saved auctions section. I'd forgotten about it!

Are you MI6 or CIA? :acute:

Fair point re: price though. A flat Â£200 was fair, w/all the rest, no thanks


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> Are you MI6 or CIA? :acute:


Neither, actually, James. :hi:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > That one sold for $303.76 US (approx. Â£189.25), but shipping cost to the UK would have added another $29.50 ....
> ...


*Â£262.71* was way too much, IMHO :shocking: .... but *Â£475* (or best offer) for a 7A38-7100, no matter how 'stunning' is just plain bleeding ridiculous.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... but *Â£475* (or best offer) for a 7A38-7100, no matter how 'stunning' is just plain bleeding ridiculous.


In fact, it's sheer blatant profiteering on the part of the eBay seller 'BigMacnofat' - a.k.a. dealer Arch Mclean ....

7A38-7100 Item # 130539813464 ended 10 Jul, 2011 - sold for $303.76 (approx. Â£186.83)



















7A38-7100 Item # 140587350570 listed 2nd August, with a Buy-it-Now price of *Â£475* :rofl:



















You see, apart from having the same small ding on the bezel, near 10 o'clock - they share exactly the same serial # 4D8755.


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

That's just not cricket is it?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> That's just not cricket is it?


Definately not, old chap. :thumbsdown:

So why don't we throw the seller a few low-balls ? :naughty:

Somehow I suspect anything shy of Â£200 will be dismissed.


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

How about a bid of Â£186.84?

It's a free market after all and the seller is entitled to profit. :angel_not:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jair1970 said:


> How about a bid of Â£186.84?


Well come on then, James - put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A38-7100 Item # 140587350570 listed 2nd August, with a Buy-it-Now price of *Â£475* :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh ! :duh: That should of course read *near 2 o'clock*.









I see the listing now has a total of 6 (sensible low-ball) offers, which no doubt the seller is studiously ignoring.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I see the listing now has a total of 6 (sensible low-ball) offers, which no doubt the seller is studiously ignoring.


The seller received a total of 9 offers during the course of the listing, the highest being Â£250 :shocking:

.... all of which were summarily declined. :thumbsdown: See: http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&_trksid=p4340.l2564&item=140587350570


----------



## Jonwongtw (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

That same 7A38-7100 is now placed on ebay(item: 140600840587), can't really make out the serial number from the pics, but roughly you can make out the last 2 digits are 55. And the seller is still the same Bigmacnofat.

He has also listed this as a private listing auction, so you can't see who is bidding, or who you are bidding against. So I can guess what would be the likely scenario if he doesnt get the price he is after near the end of the acution?  :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > .... but *Â£475* (or best offer) for a 7A38-7100, no matter how 'stunning' is just plain bleeding ridiculous.
> ...





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The seller received a total of 9 offers during the course of the listing, the highest being Â£250 :shocking:
> 
> .... all of which were summarily declined. :thumbsdown: See: http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&_trksid=p4340.l2564&item=140587350570





Jonwongtw said:


> That same 7A38-7100 is now placed on ebay (item: 140600840587), can't really make out the serial number from the pics,
> 
> but roughly you can make out the last 2 digits are 55. And the seller is still the same Bigmacnofat.
> 
> ...


Well that 'private listing' eBay auction # 140600840587 ended a couple of minutes ago at 'only' *Â£220* after 12 bids.

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140600840587&category=31387&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&autorefresh=true#ht_998wt_934

Bit shy of the wishful Â£475  asking price and less than the previous (declined) offer of Â£250. 

All I can say is that it serves the greedy b*st*rd right. :disgust: And before you ask - No, it wasn't me. :schmoll:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

What's that old sales mantra of "your first offer is usually the best?"

Still not as bad as Roberts "accepted but couldn't be bothered to work out how to end the auction early" offer. Ah well, wonder if this one "just needs a battery?"


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> Still not as bad as Roberts "accepted but couldn't be bothered to work out how to end the auction early" offer.
> 
> Ah well, wonder if this one "just needs a battery?"


Think you've got the wrong '7A38' thread there, Phil.


----------

